# Yet another visa thread



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know there have been quite a few questions in regards to residency permits and visas, but our situation is slightly different from others and I am a bit confused, so hopefully you can help me. 

My husband's company has advised us that it would be better for him to come to Dubai alone at first and get his residency permit sorted and only then fly me and the kids over. My husband and children are british and I am lithuanian. The HR from hubby's company warned us that because my nationality is not in the list for an entry visa on arrival i might have to leave Dubai and re-enter once husband sponsors us. 

I would really like to avoid staying behind or having to re-enter the country, so wondered if the information given by husband's company is correct and if there is a way round it at all to avoid all this hassle.


Many thanks in advance


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

dwilkinson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there have been quite a few questions in regards to residency permits and visas, but our situation is slightly different from others and I am a bit confused, so hopefully you can help me.
> 
> ...


Your situation is same as mine and my wife is accompanying me on a visit visa as she is an Indian national. My company advised the same thing- that is- wait for my Residency visa before wife enters or she will have to exit and re-enter. But since my wife wants to visit India in any case, she is coming along with me. She has a visit visa for 30 days and she will go to India before that expires.She plans on coming back once her dependent residency Visa is processed completely.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you entitled to a UK passport?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Are you entitled to a UK passport?


Hi Dee's hubby here, yes she is but it would take too long for the citizenship to come through....


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Are you entitled to a UK passport?


Yes I am and I wish I had applied for it years ago, but its too late. It can take anything up to 6 months and we dont have that. I have read somewhere that I would not actually have to re-enter Dubai and can get sponsored whilst on an visit visa. I am so confused...


----------

